# From rust to glory... The story of a 1902 Pierce chainless cushion restoration begins!



## 37ccmflyte

My Holy Grail bike has for years been the Pierce chainless with full suspension.
For many years I have been looking for the right bike, at the right price that needs restoration.     
Now I own one!  A 1902 with early forks (without a metal brace) and a rear hub only used 1902. 
It needs some parts and LOTS of work to make it the bike of my dreams! 
But the bones are there and I can rebuild anything. 
The bike is still in the USA getting prepared for shipping to New Zealand, so at this stage I am hunting up information, contacts with people who know these bikes well and looking for some parts.
I want to restore it to jewel like new perfection with all the correct parts where I can.

First question for those who know..... What type of rims did these bikes come with new??  Wood or steel? What's the closest I can get to original rims?

Regards
Gavin
gavinnz@xtra.co.nz
PS Looking for an original seat (Sager No. 4., Troxel 30B, Wheeler No 1 or 5, Persons Special)  and Kelly bars in need of restoration or work at this early stage.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler

I'm not too familiar with this type of bike, nor what type of rims it had originally.  But I will say, that some nice old solid wood rims would look real nice on it, and would be period correct, if not totally correct.  Fairly available inexpensively on ebay here in USA, but being from the 1800s, these original wood rims usually need a fair amount of work to be usable.  Also, brand new riding quality tubular tires can still be gotten for the old wood rims, many listings on ebay, and different colors, they are just measured and sold in metrics nowadays, specifically mm instead of in inches, so it takes a little reading up to know what exactly to buy.  That will be a very fine bike when you get her done.  I can't begin to imagine what it may be like to ship something like this to the other side of the world, I can only imagine its a bit pricey and has some complication.  Good Luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## gkeep

It should have had the 28" rims and since you're in the southern hemisphere where they were used into the 1970s it shouldn't be too hard to find used rims and tyres/tires for clincher rims. I have a late teens Buffalo Pierce chain drive with steel clincher rims. I bought tires from Moruya Cycles outside Canberra ACT. Shipping was 3 times the cost of the tires. 



This might provide some information and inspiration.








						1902 Pierce Cushion Frame Special - Dave's Vintage Bicycles
					

1902 Pierce Cushion Frame Special - Found in an antique shop in Ohio by a friend. Was shipped to Cleveland, OH from Tonawanda, NY in the late 1940s and hung in a barn until a picker found



					www.nostalgic.net
				



.









						1902 George N. Pierce Company 1902 Ladies Cushion Frame, Shaft Drive Bicycle — SG Auction
					

From An Overview of Pierce Bicycles & Motorcycles, Written by Chris Ritter,  “Just as Pierce-Arrow automobiles would offer innovation and advanced design in the decades to come, Pierce bicycles would also innovate and lead in the bicycle community. In 1898 they launched the Cushion




					sgauction.net
				



.

Best of luck and keep us up to date on your progress!
Gary


----------



## 37ccmflyte

First thing to decide... it appears the bike came with tubular tyres/rims back in 1902...   Which way do I go??   Tubular or clincher?
The main question is..... Can I still get cool looking period style white or cream tubular tyres to fit? Is Robert Dean still making tubulars? 
The 1902 Pierce catalogue says the standard tyre is 1 3/8 with 1 1/2 listed in the options.... I am assuming the rims are 622 size??

I will not be riding it much if at all, other than a short shake down ride to make sure everything works. (old leg injury means I can't ride much anymore).

622 CB Italia wooden rims are available from Italy in both tubular and clincher styles, so that's easy... I think?  Or should I get Stutzman?  Anyone know how much they are new?? I would paint them black as per the original spec.

I am new to REALLY old bikes so this is a steep learning curve for me so please let me know if I am going the wrong way with anything... I might well not know better!


----------



## Balloonoob

Pretty sure Robert Dean tires are still available. Not sure what colors. Perhaps @GiovanniLiCalsi may provide some insight. Very cool that you found one of your "holy grail" bikes.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Robert Dean Tires
28 x 1 1/2" ribbed tread and 28 x 1-3/4” smooth tread tires for sale. They are $150-175 each includes shipping. 
Robert Dean Sr.
628 Jefferson St.
Saint Albans, WV 25177
They are black, red or white, 4 ply , no name or size on side wall 
Hours are 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115


----------



## Balloonoob

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Robert Dean Tires
> 28 x 1 1/2" ribbed tread and 28 x 1-3/4” smooth tread tires for sale. They are $150-175 each includes shipping.
> Robert Dean Sr.
> 628 Jefferson St.
> Saint Albans, WV 25177
> They are black, red or white, 4 ply , no name or size on side wall
> Hours are 5 PM - 9 PM EST M-F and 9 AM - 9 PM Saturday. 304-722-3115
> 
> View attachment 1224888



Man those are perfecto. Liking the ribbed tread and that these options are available for the OLD bike enthusiasts. Thanks for the response.


----------



## gkeep

The original rims are iso 642, not 622. With 642 you're limited to Robert Deans or the V Rubber tires in black (for clinchers only). If you go with modern 700c rims then you have lots of choices in tires. Both the Italian wood rims and Stutzman look fantastic. Don't forget to count in shipping, which may make the Robert Deans cheaper if your ordering from Italy.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

700c carbon fiber lined Ghisallo rim sets, finished with decals, are around $450.00, shipped. They come stuck together, from the wood finish, but separate, easily. Stutzman need to be finished and are $350.00@set, plus shipping. You may be able to buy the Ghisallo rims unfinished.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

gkeep said:


> The original rims are iso 642, not 622. With 642 you're limited to Robert Deans or the V Rubber tires in black (for clinchers only). If you go with modern 700c rims then you have lots of choices in tires. Both the Italian wood rims and Stutzman look fantastic. Don't forget to count in shipping, which may make the Robert Deans cheaper if your ordering from Italy.



Ok, now I am learning...... So just to be super clear, .....
1. The 1902 Pierce came with tubular wooden rims of 642 size?
2. Robert Dean's tyres 28 1 3/4 smooth white will fit that rim size and be original Pierce size?
3. What rims EXACTLY do I order from Stutzman to be correct?. To be 642 like a original Pierce and to fit the Dean 28 1  3/4 smooth tyres?

I have to order these things from New Zealand so I want to avoid any expensive mistakes.
Thanks for the help


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Yes, the 28” x 1-3/4” smooth white tires will fit. You may consider having him make 30” x 1-3/4” rims. They look stunning and RD 28” x 1-3/4” smooth whites will stretch over them, perfectly.
Tell Stutzman you’re using 1-3/4” tubular tires and he will cut the correct radius, perfectly. He has made a router bit for that radius, to fit that exact tire.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Then stain the ash rims with a dark honey stain and then cover with milk paint. You can use a small propane torch and char the surface, before staining. This will give a depth of distressed antique finish.
Then use a fine mesh 3-M scuff sponge on the milk paint finish, until you get the right faux antique look.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Progress in the shipping department.... Mitch is taking SO much care to pack it so well, great to see!   As I said to Mitch.... "the poor old bike has survived 118 years already and is damn well not going to get damaged on our watch!"


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Can anyone tell me who made the Pierce front hub for the 1902 bikes??   Made in house by Pierce??   Anyone got a good picture of the correct animal?  I am looking for one.


----------



## piercer_99

37ccmflyte said:


> Can anyone tell me who made the Pierce front hub for the 1902 bikes??   Made in house by Pierce??   Anyone got a good picture of the correct animal?  I am looking for one.



the only literature I have seen on them, is for the Racer's, which stated Pierce made hubs.
As for rears, New Departure Coaster brake.

However, with that in mind, Brant has a set for sale, and he may be able to tell you what the front hub is.









						Sold - Serious TOC Wheelset Upgrade for Pierce Owners: Pan American Hub! Now $950! | Archive (sold)
					

Being offered: a fabulous nickel plated metal clad rim wheel at with the New Departure/Pierce “Pan American” rear coaster brake hub of 1901.  The rear hub is only marked with the Pierce/New Departure embossed brake arm.  The front hub is marked New Departure M.  The late teens period(?), the...




					thecabe.com


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The Pierce has just taken a great leap forward in the parts department!  I have been able to acquire a restorable set of the correct No. 5 Kelly bars that are listed as an option in the 1902 Pierce catalogue... SUPER happy about that!!  The dream bike is coming together after 6 long years of dreaming...  
All I need now is the correct front hub to come along and I am pretty much set for old parts... then it is reproduction rims, tyres and seat to go....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Bike is ready to get on a plane and fly to NZ any day now!!!  Exciting times... We have chosen Bike Flights to do the hard work....

I am still looking for the correct front hub!  Or even good photos of what a 1902 Pierce hub even looks like....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

A couple of Rust to Glory updates.... the bike with the Kelly bars in the box has been shipped!  So that's exciting and I have paid a deposit on a replica Troxel seat....   still looking for the front hub.   Next on the shopping list are white tubular tyres from Robert Dean and new wooden rims from Stutzman..... it's a little tricky to deal with them from New Zealand so I am going to try and find a friendly antique bicycle contact in the USA with some spare time to organise those items for me have them ordered and delivered to them and pack them together for shipping to NZ when I can afford them!


----------



## mickeyc

Looking good.  Your journey is really just beginning.  Keep us informed please.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

The Holy Grail has landed!!  Thanks Mitch!!!! Let the learning curve begin  Here is what I have to work with.....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I am in a steep learning curve now to know what is right and wrong.... are these original pedals????


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Here is an '02 or '03 Pierce with the same pedals (from my stock of pictures I have grabbed off the net)....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Next question.... does this seat collar unscrew??


----------



## cbustapeck

37ccmflyte said:


> The Holy Grail has landed!!  Thanks Mitch!!!! Let the learning curve begin  Here is what I have to work with.....View attachment 1263546
> 
> View attachment 1263547
> 
> View attachment 1263548
> 
> View attachment 1263549
> 
> View attachment 1263550
> 
> View attachment 1263551



Is the bicycle on top of your work table a custom or is that a factory frame? Interesting either way.


----------



## locomotion

37ccmflyte said:


> A couple of Rust to Glory updates.... the bike with the Kelly bars in the box has been shipped!  So that's exciting and I have paid a deposit on a replica Troxel seat....   still looking for the front hub.   Next on the shopping list are white tubular tyres from Robert Dean and new wooden rims from Stutzman..... it's a little tricky to deal with them from New Zealand so I am going to try and find a friendly antique bicycle contact in the USA with some spare time to organise those items for me have them ordered and delivered to them and pack them together for shipping to NZ when I can afford them!
> View attachment 1259790
> 
> View attachment 1259791
> 
> View attachment 1259792



who made that seat?
i need one!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

locomotion said:


> who made that seat?
> i need one!



Chap in Australia makes them, I will find the details and send them later today when I am at the PC.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

cbustapeck said:


> Is the bicycle on top of your work table a custom or is that a factory frame? Interesting either way.



Full custom I am building "The Art Deco Roadster" see build thread here... https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index...-that-turns-into-an-art-deco-roadster.110557/


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Pedals are correct the the Pierce and are the Star brand....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Next question I have is what does a 1902 Troxel seat camp look like???  Anyone got good photos of the correct animal? Best I can find is this.... if I can't buy the correct 1902 style one I will make one, if I know exactly what to make...


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Thanks to a tip from a facebook friend I have just bought this!  If it's not 100% correct I can modify the detail as needed!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

What I am thinking with the pedals is to take the "tread stip" off.... straighten it out flat.... pick the best side and have it scanned copied to the other side and water jet in new steel.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

It looks like the seat collar unscrews- that looks like a hole for a pin spanner, with a little wear from tightening it.  But it sill looks like the seatpost has sunk down.  If you go into production with the water jet tread strips I think you'd have a lot of customers- at least I'd want a few!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

37ccmflyte said:


> Pedals are correct the the Pierce and are the Star brand.... View attachment 1264141



Here are the Pierce pedals.
The Star pedal is incorrect.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Paul Watson in Melbourne Australia makes the replica TOC seats, Troxel etc... if anyone wants his email then contact me in a private message.


----------



## Lonestar

I really admire your passion for this bike! I'm looking forward to watching the progress!!
Have fun Amigo


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Ok, pedals. Now I am confused. I have been told that the pedals are and are not original!!  Seems that Pierce used a couple of different Star pedals. In the 1902 catalogue it says for the chainless cushion frame bike has  "Star rat trap" with option for "Star rubber".  The chain racing Pierce in the same catalogue has "Star racing rat trap" listed for that bike. So i think mine are the Star racing pedals. If that's the case I might keep them and fix them up as there were available in the correct year on that brand of bike so it is possible that they were a period upgrade.
Thoughts?


----------



## piercer_99

My catalogs show that Star Rubber and Star #4 racing pedals were available on Pierce cycles.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

piercer_99 said:


> My catalogs show that Star Rubber and Star #4 racing pedals were available on Pierce cycles.



Great, are you able to photograph of scan that catalogue?  I want all the information I can get so I get things right!


----------



## piercer_99

I'll get you a screen shot of the information.  If I don't do it in a couple of days, remind me.

Pierce


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I was surprised to find a APR 27.97 patent date on the bell that was on the bike... I had assumed it was a later addition but maybe not.  I cleaned the silver paint off and under some slight remains of what looked like nickel plating the bell is not brass but looks like German silver.  It still works too!  Good American made stuff


----------



## ratfink1962

that bell is cool, the double clapper puts out a great sound.
I think besides a good cleanup, the only thing it needed was a new return spring


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I just got a very cool cast iron accessory for the Pierce.... and 1900ish bicycle stand!!   Made in England I think.... Ocypus brand.   Googling comes back with dates from 1895 to 1906ish ... so right in the period for the bike.  Very happy with that.  And it was local...


----------



## Andrew Gorman

Very cool- it's named after a beetle.  I see some resemblance!


			https://images.candideapp.com/cx55,cy0,cw1588,ch1275,1296x1040,fit,q70,jpeg/r0_52ea86b85223871ea8b09464903cef60621a056b1e1f4e10af20b839aea8d963.jpeg


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Robert Dean white smooth tyres have been ordered, replica Troxel seat has arrived and I am about to try and order Stutzman rims to be made!  So parts progress is going VERY well.   Still looking for the correct front hub, then I should be pretty much set for major parts.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Stutzman has the cutter blades for 1-3/4” inside  radius. He cut mine for 30” rims.
Rims are for the 1896 Crescent No.1 safety.
Frame has lots of head room, as the existing rims are far from filling the extra space.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

My rims


----------



## 37ccmflyte

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> My rims
> 
> View attachment 1298101
> 
> View attachment 1298102



Do I have to ask Stutzman for a specific outer profile to be correct for the 1902 Pierce original shape?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

It’s standard. He should know the correct profile.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> It’s standard. He should know the correct profile.
> 
> View attachment 1298448
> 
> View attachment 1298449
> 
> View attachment 1298450



Great. Thanks for your help. Last question.... is there a choice of wood and what is most correct??


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

Stutzman makes them in ash.
That was standard, possibly maple.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Stutzman makes them in ash.
> That was standard, possibly maple.



So it looks like this might be my set up to get my "man in the USA" to ask Stutzman

For 1902 Pierce.
Rim size is 28" with 1-3/4" Robert Dean tubular tires
36 Spoke rear, 32 spoke front.
Bare wood finish.
Profile "standard"
Wood type "standard", ash

Unless you can think of anything else I think we might have it nailed down?


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Tryes have arrived at my man in the States house (thanks Mitch!) he is ordering my rims soon and then will send everything to NZ in one very well packed box.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Happy purchase today... I got a SECOND identical Ocypus stand so i can have one at each end of the Pierce!
Wooden rims are ordered.... just spent the shipping money on the stand.....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Rims have arrived at Mitch's house in the USA to be put in with the tyres and shipped over to NZ (when my finances recover after buying the tyres and rims!).
Where do I buy nipples for these rims these days?  And was there anything special about Pierce spokes in 1902??
Still looking for the front hub...

The bike it taking shape, at least in needed parts.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi

I always use stainless steel double butted spokes.


----------



## Kombicol

37ccmflyte said:


> Rims have arrived at Mitch's house in the USA to be put in with the tyres and shipped over to NZ (when my finances recover after buying the tyres and rims!).
> Where do I buy nipples for these rims these days?  And was there anything special about Pierce spokes in 1902??
> Still looking for the front hub...
> 
> The bike it taking shape, at least in needed parts.
> View attachment 1303093
> 
> View attachment 1303094
> 
> View attachment 1303095




Rims look nice
Scott sells them
You will need to find rim washers too

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303660299003


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Kombicol said:


> Rims look nice
> Scott sells them
> You will need to find rim washers too
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=303660299003



Great thanks!  I will buy a set.    Now I just need the "correct" spokes and a front hub still needed....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

My new tyres, new rims, new spoke nipples and a seat mount are all on their way from Mitch in Kansas who not only sold me the bike AND let me pay if off but has been a HUGE help putting all my other purchases in one box to save shipping costs to NZ on the large items.  Thanks Mitch!!!   He is responsible for me getting my holy grail bike and I really appreciate that.


----------



## 37ccmflyte

Still no luck finding the correct from hub..... what should I do if one does not turn up in time for the restoration??  Make one?  Or fit one off another bike that is close?  Another Pierce hub from another year??  I have a post 1906 (?) New Departure model M with oiler that came with the bike..... just fit that and wait for an original hub to come along in the years to come and respoke the wheels to the correct hub later?? It would be nice to do it all at the same time.... Thoughts?     The lose hub is the one I have, old pictures is the one want.....


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I am also needing a rear underside bevel cover but I never really bother to look for one as I expect they are not around at any price.  There is enough there to copy and fabricate







 a new one from scratch.


----------



## Pondo

This is a really cool build.  I'm really looking forward to seeing how it turns out.  Should be sweet!


----------



## 37ccmflyte

I am still away from my workshop but I will be starting the restoration of the '02 Pierce soon and I still need the front hub!!!  Can anyone help?? If I can't get one I will use the later than 1906 hub that came with the bike.


----------



## David Francis

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Then stain the ash rims with a dark honey stain and then cover with milk paint. You can use a small propane torch and char the surface, before staining. This will give a depth of distressed antique finish.
> Then use a fine mesh 3-M scuff sponge on the milk paint finish, until you get the right faux antique look.



Great info


----------



## locomotion

37ccmflyte said:


> I am still away from my workshop but I will be starting the restoration of the '02 Pierce soon and I still need the front hub!!!  Can anyone help?? If I can't get one I will use the later than 1906 hub that came with the bike.




if you have the rear Pierce ND hub, you could simply use a ND model M.
my Pierce full suspension drive shaft is the Pan American model (all original parts still on the bike) with the rear Pierce ND coaster brake and the front hub has the same hourglass hub shape as the rear hub ..... my front hub is not marked ND model M, and doesn't have the oil port, but it's pretty damn similar to a model M hub


----------



## MonkeyWrenching

Any chance we could get a good photo of the number plate under the badge?


----------

